# Plant lighting?



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Heres my problem. I have some plants that I will have coming in as soon as I get the correct lighting. I have 2 4ft light strips that are only 100watts combined. The guy I'm getting the plants from said I need atleast 200-300 watts. I found this light strip on ebay.

What do you think? Will it be enough for a 8ft tank? Are 10k bulbs too bright for p's?

I need a light strip that can push 300 watts and bulbs that won't blind my p's.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

honestly, those lights will kick ass regardless. Observe your piranhas behavior regarding the light maybe get some floating plants to diffuse it if you think it is affecting their behavior/stress level


----------

